# Kris Kindle for a Culchie.



## paul24 (28 Nov 2006)

Guys,

A bit of help is required. We do Kris Kindle at work every year. It's never that serious and we have a top limit of €15.

This year I got the long haired sligo Culchie who has lived in Dublin for years, still lives with his mates, doesn't drink but is completely mad.

Has anybody got any good suggestions of gifts that may apply to a long term culchie living in Dublin. The guy can take a joke so I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks,
Paul24.

P.S. I have nothing against culchies as I am proud to be one myself but also understand our common plight of having to work in Dublin!


----------



## polo9n (28 Nov 2006)

1.blow up sheep.....
2.Des Bishop Video
3.Dublin Map


----------



## hotlips (28 Nov 2006)

polo9n said:


> 1.blow up sheep.....
> 2.Des Bishop Video
> 3.Dublin Map


 
Saw some funny t-shirts in a shop in the Stephen's Green centre, just opposite the Gaiety for €10. "I'm not a gynecologist but I'll take a look" was on one of them.

(I have no connection with that shop and probably wouldn't wear such a t-shirt myself...)


----------



## Flexible (28 Nov 2006)

You might find something here http://www.iwantoneofthose.com


----------



## Howitzer (28 Nov 2006)

Toothbrush


----------



## Brouhahaha (28 Nov 2006)

Shania Twain cd or Supermacs vouchers


----------



## polo9n (28 Nov 2006)

DJ Spirral CD is a must


----------

